
REST API's are Crud - cjr
http://girders.org/blog/2013/04/02/rest-apis-are-crud/
======
bootily
I completely agree with this posting. REST seems to be an api antipattern but
it has gained a lot of traction because its easy to write.

As a response to SOAP, REST seems like a relief. But dialing back abstraction
to the level of CRUD seems like a completely bad idea.

Getting home for dinner does seem like a benefit to the typist.

